# Centennial Retriever Club 2009 Summer Trial



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open will be held at McCartneys Exit 281
Qualifying will be held at Jensens Exit 278


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Good Luck, DeWitt. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Whats happening ???????


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Qual Placements (as reported to me, and not official)*

*1) Diva O/H: Esther McCartney*
*2) ?? H: Eckett *
*3) Chef O/H: Ed Aycock*
*4) Nitro O: Duncan, H: Shih*


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open back at McCartneys 8AM

Am at Trotts: 8ish

D at Jensens 
scheduled to start some time after 10:00
Wayne will judge with replacement Judge Barbara Brandstad
Barbara replaces a.........


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Q

2nd 19

RJ 1

Jams 28, 26, 12, 9, 5, 4


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Dee

Open callbacks?

Thanks

Ted


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

yea Ted OK, I'm trying, thing keeps crashing

2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, *11*, 13, 14, 16, 17, 20, 24, 25, 26, 29, 32, 37, 38, 40, *42*, 44, 47, 48, 49, 51, 54, *58*, 59, 62, 63

3 would start if he was worth a dam


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for the highlighting

if you don't want *3* anymore, you can put him on my truck tomorrow morning

Ted


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

I think Lainee has dibs


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> I think Lainee has dibs



Damn skippy I have dibs, there is an empty hole, passenger side, rear


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks Ted and Dewitt for the updates


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

3rd series of the derby was scrapped. Starting again tomorrow morning


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Any derby or AM callbacks?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open Callbacks

15 back

Eckett
Dell, comet, player, Lucy, Bo, zoom

Dewey 
brody, rumor, pippa 

Trott
arson, daisy

McCartney- Sport

Goettl-Ozzie

Shih- Buffy, Mootsie


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur Callbacks

16 Back

Wickliffe - Belle
Clow - Arson, Manu, Pard
Schweikert - Louie
Anderson - Grover
Howard - Prime
Boice - Pacer
Flynn - Champ
Schoonover - Ace
Smith - Al
Goettl - Ozzie
Munhollon - Bullet
Shih - Buffy, Mootsie, Nelson


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

If anyone has a contact for James Jones
JJ, from Reno Navada
please let him know he is still in the Derby


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Ted 
thanks for posting the call backs
very cool

Open 8:00 @ McCartneys
Derby 8:00 @ Jensens or Trotts
and rumor has it, Am 8:00 at Lovelands
this could be fun!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Open Placements*

*1) Comet H: Eckett*
*2) Arson O: Clow, H: Trott*
*3) Bo, H: Eckett*
*4) Mootsie O/H: Shih*

*Do not know JAMS*


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Amateur Placements*

*1) Buffy O/H: Shih*
*2) Pard O/H: Clow*
*3) Belle O/H: Wickliffe*
*4) Mootsie O/H: Shih*
*RJ) Grover O/H: Anderson*
*JAMS*
*Nelson O/H: Shih*
*Bullet O/H: Munhollon*
*Champ O/H: Flynn*
*Louie O/H: Schweikert*
*Manu, Arson O/H: Clow*
*Pacer O/H: Boice*
*Prime O/H: Howard*

*Last series was wide open triple with 400 yard cross wind mark across big water. Only five dogs did it without handle. Lots of fun. *


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Derby*

*Only know *
*1) Trumarc's Tubby Two O/H: Ed Aycock*
*2) Trumarc's Hollandaise O/H: Ed Aycock*

*This weekend, Kweezy puppies took*

*4th in Open and Am*
*1st and 2nd in Derby*


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

OMG. Nice weekend for LPC


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Ted & Ed


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

OK Rosenblum
LPC?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

EE has been updated


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*LPC - Loveland Power Company*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

LPC
Licensed Professional Counselors or Liberal Party of Canada


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

yea
even kicked ass on Trotts place
you guys suck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Way to go Ted & Ed !!!! Huge congrats to Loveland Power Company!
Don't forget Kweezy puppy Chef with a 3rd in the Qual.& Dottie with a jam in the derby.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Hay jollydog
is that a Jonn Monteneri
(member of the LPC)
Bumper?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

One of the only things I liked about this weekend
(other than its over)
is Tubby kicked buttocks

Can't believe I didn't ask
how Tubbies name came about
when I had the chance


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Ted, they are always a lot of fun when a blue ribbon is handed to you! Congrats on another win and National Qualification? 

Congrats Ed and Judy!

Sounds like it was a fun time!

100 degrees here today, Yech.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Yea Tim
200 here today
cool breeze and cooler than 1st 2 days
Yech
good word

where were you?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Ted, they are always a lot of fun when a blue ribbon is handed to you! Congrats on another win and National Qualification?
> 
> Congrats Ed and Judy!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim

Both Buffy and Mootsie are qualified for the 2010 National Amateur

I am now working on Mozzie (needs 1.5 points) and Nelson (needs win and 1.5 points)

Ted


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Buffy's back
like most people I still need 7 for next year
Teds' two will be high on the Q list
Arson also Qed for Maryland
any Other highlights?


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> *Derby*
> 
> *Only know *
> *1) Trumarc's Tubby Two O/H: Ed Aycock*
> ...


Congrats Ed, that certainly makes the drive worth it


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes it is Dee, ( John's bumper) ,make sure you get some & support Retrieve a Cure in our fight against breast 
cancer!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow, Ted and Ed!!! Congrats to you and the LPC!!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Actually 
I need some oversized white ones
And pink ones might work
I wonder what color the prostrate ones are


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks to all those who supported the Centennial Retriever Club this weekend
The list is too long to mention everyone 
Suffice it to say
There were a lot of people who contributed to make this trial a success
Including 4 land owners
Judges who came out of nowhere
Members and non-members
And a pile of great dogs

It turned out to be an easy weekend
Who would have thought


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Dee, too busy working to make it up there. Joseph McCann has had Jefe for his summer trip which gives him some real training for the first time in a few years. I hear he's a gentlemen on the line now (is this my dog?) and has corrected his deficient left back problem but there is still Jefe's desire to go longer than required on long retireds.

Hopefully he will be tuned up for the fall to lessen the effects of me screwing him up. Joseph is a very good dog trainer, and I'm glad he was able to help Jefe, AKA Jeff.

Why don't you come down and run Cimarron in October? Tell Ted to stay home!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I don't know if FOM was at this trial...........

But either way, I wanted to say congrats to her and Bullet too.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks to the efforts of Dee Boice and Kenny Trott for putting on this trial, to the judges - Doug Grimes, Ron Geels, Butch Green, Tracey Jensen, Barbara Branstad, and Wayne Jensen, and to all of the many others who worked this weekend so that others could play


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Why don't you come down and run Cimarron in October? Tell Ted to stay home!


Tim

I am on the Field Trial Committee for Omaha, so will be there not at Cimarron this fall.

Sure that you won't let me adopt Jefe and put him on the Freeridin Truck?

Ted


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Dr. Ed and Ted! Great weekend!

Aaron*


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Wow! Another great weekend for Ted and Dr Ed. 

Sorry Dr Ed if I didn't get a chance to meet you, I was hoping to get there Sat morning for the last series, but as you already know,Qual ended early

Angelo


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> yea
> even kicked ass on Trotts place
> you guys suck!!!!!!!!!!


Tell me about it....once again Ted is hogging all the pretty ribbons! I say next trial we hog tie him and lock him in the equipement trailer!  How many points has the Freeridin crew racked up so far in 2009?

Lainee, flash and Bullet <-the king of green


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

If you pay for his training with Cherilyn and Rorem, hell yes! HA!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations Cherylon Loveland and thanks from my boys Chef, Holland, and Tubby

You're the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Tim West said:


> If you pay for his training with Cherilyn and Rorem, hell yes! HA!


Send me the papers, big boy


----------

